

Ask HN: Would HN be interested in a codecafé? - f4stjack

Currently I am hooked up with a dream. I was sitting in a cafe and cranking out code. I realized how awesome would a cafe where people like me gather and code, share stuff, teach stuff together.<p>I haven&#x27;t seen such places in my country but did you see places like this and if not would you frequent such a place?
======
pwim
This sounds like a coworking space.

~~~
f4stjack
does it? But I thought coworking spaces where people gather to do work. Like
they rent the place for a time for a project. But I might be wrong. Thanks for
your comment.

edit: yeah wikipedia entry says: "Coworking is also the social gathering of a
group of people who are still working independently, but who share values, and
who are interested in the synergy that can happen from working with like-
minded talented people in the same space." So essentially I have rediscovered
coworking. :(

